# District 9



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Just got this on BD. Wish I hadn't.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

It isn't any good I take it?


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1136608/

The ratings are not bad. Whats your take Jason?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I liked it...it was different & well done. I read it was considered "low budget," but it was still damn good. Hopefully, the sequel will be as good.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

I liked it as well, at least when I saw it on the big screen.

John


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

Didnt care for this movie.


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

Really enjoyed the movie myself, it definitely isn't for everyone though. However, on the audio and video front, it is a downright reference quality Blu-ray.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

mutelight said:


> Really enjoyed the movie myself, it definitely isn't for everyone though. However, on the audio and video front, it is a downright reference quality Blu-ray.


 Moving the Picture and Sound quality to the side.... What did you think about the plot? The plot was lame. It would have been much better if there was a plot that covered the aliens better... it did not do much if any background on the aliens.

It reminded me of that other movie, don't recall the title, but it was a guy carrying around a camcorder to record the events of a monster landing in Manhattan as they tried to make their way to his girlfriends apartment to rescue her. All of them die and the recording is a first person record of events. Chime in if you remember the movie. But my impression of District 9 is almost identical to this one. I really didn't like it, and they could have done a much better job with District 9 by adding some plot to the aliens.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> Moving the Picture and Sound quality to the side.... What did you think about the plot? The plot was lame. It would have been much better if there was a plot that covered the aliens better... it did not do much if any background on the aliens.
> 
> It reminded me of that other movie, don't recall the title, but it was a guy carrying around a camcorder to record the events of a monster landing in Manhattan as they tried to make their way to his girlfriends apartment to rescue her. All of them die and the recording is a first person record of events. Chime in if you remember the movie. But my impression of District 9 is almost identical to this one. I really didn't like it, and they could have done a much better job with District 9 by adding some plot to the aliens.


 Cloverfield is the movie I was referencing.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Are you referring to _Cloverfield_?

I've been told that if I was disappointed in the rerun-type plot of _Avatar_ I may as well skip _District 9_


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

I actually _liked_ Cloverfield, so D9 just got added to my Netflix list.


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

Jason Nipp said:


> Moving the Picture and Sound quality to the side.... What did you think about the plot? The plot was lame. It would have been much better if there was a plot that covered the aliens better... it did not do much if any background on the aliens.


I think the plot got the job done but it very much felt like a setup for a trilogy (or at least to have a sequel) so there was information purposely omitted from the first film.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

mutelight said:


> I think the plot got the job done but it very much felt like a setup for a trilogy (or at least to have a sequel) so there was information purposely omitted from the first film.


 If that is true, then I may see the sequel just to see if it was any better or lacking than the first. If it is just as bad (by my tastes), then there is no chance of me seeing a third if it would be made.

But having said that, I would wait till video to see a sequel as I seriously disliked the movie.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Two things put it in the so-so column for me.

The total lack of backstory on the aliens. Without any backstory, it made it hard to outright difficult to "care" for the plight of the aliens at all. Why are they here, what do they need, how long are they staying, etc. We got none of that. Just *poof* here's some aliens, put them in a slum and treat them like crap. Uh...ok. Don't care.

To add to the lack of backstory, throw in a nice coating of political overtones/agenda really pushed it for me at times.

Didn't walk out of it in the theater, but probably won't get it on blu-ray until it's $10 or less.


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

Y'all are making me glad I have it in my NetFlix queue instead of on my credit card!


----------

